# dr strange labs?



## cerberus16sk (Nov 6, 2020)

anyone tried their gear?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 7, 2020)

Have never heard of them.  Safe bet is to stick with a forum sponsor here.  So many good ones to choose from.  Check out our sponsor section and see if there is anything that catches your eye.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Nov 7, 2020)

yea i already got it tho :/ im trying to pick a good sponsor now


----------



## Pcushion (Nov 14, 2020)

Lots of good sponsors here. Just dig around and take your time.


----------

